# HP Photosmart C4650 Scan error



## hyperipod

My HP Photosmart C4650 (Printer & Scanner) doesn't want to scan anything and send it to the PC, it says "communication error".

What can I do?


----------



## DCIScouts

Have you uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers for it?


----------



## hyperipod

DCIScouts said:


> Have you uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers for it?



Yes I did uninstall & reinstall.. it didn,t do anything... BUT! I plugged the printer in another USB port and scanned with Windows instead of the HP crap and it worked!

So... that's it.


----------



## The_Other_One

What OS are you running?  Perhaps you need newer drivers or something?  But as long as it works now, I guess it doesn't matter that much


----------



## hyperipod

The_Other_One said:


> What OS are you running?  Perhaps you need newer drivers or something?  But as long as it works now, I guess it doesn't matter that much



I'm running xp and i did update the whole hp software thing.


----------

